# WHM 54.0 updates



## AlbaHost (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello Guys,


Seems WHM 54.0 build7 finally did something good. Updates included which you can enable it:


Enable 2FA


PHP-FPM


cPanelID


For more:


http://releases.cpanel.com/


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

And alot of plugins need updates due to it (our RVSitebuilder) and a few other notable plugins needed SSH update for it


----------



## OneStepHosting (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm loving the re-designed interface, although was already good with paper lantern, in 54 looks even better


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 29, 2016)

DMMediaLtd said:


> And alot of plugins need updates due to it (our RVSitebuilder) and a few other notable plugins needed SSH update for it





Why in the world would anyone use RVSB?  It's absolutely horrible...



OneStepHosting said:


> I'm loving the re-designed interface, although was already good with paper lantern, in 54 looks even better





I hate the new paper lantern.  They made it require more clicks to get basic info that use to be right at your fingertips.  Created a thread in the edge-users mailing list and most people tend to agree with me.



AlbaHost said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> Seems WHM 54.0 build7 finally did something good. Updates included which you can enable it:
> ...





cPanelID is a horrible idea.  We're talking root access to servers here, not a forum or blog account.  Anyone who ties production servers to a single login like this backed by a 3rd party, even if it's cPanel, is a fool.  This goes against every security practice I've ever known.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Feb 3, 2016)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Why in the world would anyone use RVSB?  It's absolutely horrible...



RVSB Is terrible BUT clients seem to want it. It's one of those things on our shared servers They would rather have it and not use it, Then want it and it not be there!


And while we have looked into alternatives like Trendy etc upto now none have stood the tests!


----------



## HBAndrei (Feb 3, 2016)

+1 for cPanelID being a bad idea.


I just love how casually they compare access to your entire cPanel account in a production server with the pizza app on your phone, in their presentation video


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Feb 3, 2016)

RVSitebuilder is still used by many many people. I dont necessarily like it, but people still do use it.. 


- Daniel


----------



## RosenHost (Feb 4, 2016)

Even though that cPanel ID looks like a huge step for those who have many cPanel shared/reselelr/dedicated servers, it is a huge security risk and I will avoid it.


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 19, 2016)

CPanelID is a Bad Idea as it will break Privacy where as still there is an option whether you want to enable it or not.


----------



## Cyclone Servers (Feb 22, 2016)

UltratechHost said:


> CPanelID is a Bad Idea as it will break Privacy where as still there is an option whether you want to enable it or not.



+1 on it being a bad idea but one thing i found is you can disable it.


Home »Security Center »Manage External Authentications, Configure tab.


----------



## libro22 (Feb 23, 2016)

That update broke down my /mailhelo and /mailips due to IPv6 compatibility. Got massive blacklisting because of this and cPanel support blamed scripts, had to find this the hard way.


Fixed at Build 15.


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 23, 2016)

Cyclone Servers said:


> +1 on it being a bad idea but one thing i found is you can disable it.
> 
> 
> Home »Security Center »Manage External Authentications, Configure tab.



+1 even though if you are upgrading from old version to newer one it will ask you whether you want to choose Cpanel ID based or not as well as at the time of initial setup you have this option


----------

